# Gros problème de mise à jour de mon IPad



## neo1667 (3 Octobre 2014)

Bonjourà tous,

aujourd'hui j'ai voulu appliquer la mise à jour ios 8.02 à mon IPad et je m'en mord les doigts. La mise à jour a commencée normalement, puis elle est restée coincée avec la barre de progression au milieu toute la journée.
J'ai recherché sur internet et j'ai trouvé la méthode pour faire une restauration avec ITUnes, qu iconsiste à appuyer longtemps sur les touches home et pause. Cette procédure s'est lancée, ITunes a bien reconnu qu'un IPad était branché et devait être restauré. Là par contre il ne m'a pas donné d'autres choix que de restaurer et mettre à jour, j'ai donc opté pour le seul choix que j'avais. Tout commence bien, mais à un moment ITunes demande l'autorisation d'accéder aux données de l'IPad. Là soit on annule la procédure, soit on autorise, ce que bien entendu j'ai fais. Maintenant j'ai une barre de progression bleu intitulé "Autoriser l'accès sur votre IPad" qui reste bloquée à ce statut. J'ai trouvé sur internet la confirmation de ce que je craignais : il attend qu'on réponde à un message sur l'IPad. Seulement voilà: sur mon IPad j'ai une grosse pomme blanche au milieu et une barre de progression bloquée au milieu et je ne peux rien faire du tout !! 

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait comment débloquer cette situation ? 

Merci pour votre attention.

Dany


----------



## neo1667 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

finalement j'ai réussit !! Il faut appliquer la méthode dfu, là il réinintilise tout et c'est ok. OUF !!

Dany


----------

